# Hello All...



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Hello,by way of introduction, my name is William Wilson. I purchased an Ollech and Wajs a couple of weeks ago. To be more precise, it is an M-6 with sapphire crystal and no date. I liked the looks of the 5513 Submariner, so this watch seemed like a natural choice. My eye sight isn't that good, so the uncluttered dial and easy to differentiate Merc hands are a benefit. I work outside a great deal and prefer diver watches for their weather resistance. The GMT bezel seems more practical than the diver bezel ever would for me. I promptly changed to a Nato strap.

All in all, I am quite pleased with this watch. The one question I have is in regards to overall accuracy. I have read a number of posts on different forums. Many suggest that the 2824-2 has pinpoint laser beam precision right out of the box. Others offer that the movements are regulated to gain slightly intially, to offset thickening of the lubricants over time. My Watch consistantly gains 11 to 13 seconds daily. It makes no significant differance what position the watch is left in at night. All of my mechanical watches gain, so I am not exactly surprised.

The next message contains a couple of photos, they are huge, so beware.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures...



















Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Hello, I downsized the pics a bit. They were so large you could see every grain of dust on the watch.

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi William, welcome to the forum, nice choice of OW , I too love the 5513, one day perhaps Il get one....

That looks good on the NATO there...

As for accuracy, I dont worry about it at all really, unless its a lot out...I dont wear the same watch long enough for it to matter anyway









Many here will not agree


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome William









Andy


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome, enjoy your time here at









Nice watch BTW


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum William









I agree with Jason about accuracy, I mean how often do you really need to be somewhere at exactly fifteen seconds to five to two?











jasonm said:


> As for accuracy, I dont worry about it at all really, unless its a lot out...I dont wear the same watch long enough for it to matter anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome William, enjoy the forum


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the welcome.

Later,

William


----------

